# My latest skull mounts complete!



## Jasper (Feb 7, 2012)

Just finished up my latest hog skull mount projects.......one of mine and one for my friend's son. Lots of work but enjoyable as well. The wood is from an old, dead cedar; I love working with that stuff.....beautiful and smells great too.


----------



## sowega hunter (Feb 7, 2012)

They look great!


----------



## brandonsc (Feb 7, 2012)

those are awesome thanks for the ideas


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 7, 2012)

looks great! Great job!


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 7, 2012)

Good looking mounts there, I like'um.  

John I.


----------



## Todd E (Feb 7, 2012)

That looks awesome, Jasper. Very thoughtful!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 7, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Feb 8, 2012)

looks like I found the person to do my euro mounts now... Great job and Very creative I might add.


----------



## Uncle T (Feb 8, 2012)

*Nice!!!*

Very nice!!! I'll have to start referring to you as the artist.


----------



## pasinthrough (Feb 8, 2012)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> looks like I found the person to do my euro mounts now... Great job and Very creative I might add.


 

X2!

Nice job sir, nice job


----------



## kevincox (Feb 8, 2012)

Look great John!


----------



## fredw (Feb 8, 2012)

John, nicely done!


----------



## huntfish (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice.......


----------



## markland (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks very nice, good work John!


----------



## Cletus T. (Feb 8, 2012)

Looking good Jasper....you got the "skills" that "kill" brother!!!  Your mounts always look so good and there is alot of TLC put into them I can tell!!!!

Nicely done and thanks for sharing it with us!!!


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 8, 2012)

They look great!


----------



## Fortner (Feb 9, 2012)

Awesome John


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 10, 2012)

Great.  I haven't seen any like 'em.  Very good job.


----------



## ranger1977 (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## bpryor (Feb 10, 2012)

ranger1977 said:


> Awesome



x2


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

cool mounts


----------



## TurkeyBird (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice and unique!  That will work.


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 13, 2012)

Great looking mount!


----------



## CPark58 (Feb 13, 2012)

cool mounts


----------



## BPowell92 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## Just BB (Feb 21, 2012)

Wez runnin out of Ceder trees...


----------



## Romo (Feb 21, 2012)

What?


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 27, 2012)

great job, the cedar adds a nice touch as well


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yep, fine job there....did you paint or just bleach the skulls?


----------



## Jasper (Mar 27, 2012)

DAWGFISH66 said:


> .did you paint or just bleach the skulls?



40% peroxide


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 9, 2012)

Very original. Good Job!!


----------



## gregg dudley (Jul 24, 2012)

I really like the one on the forked base.


----------

